# can i get a skyline



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

can i buy a skyline and be able to drive it legally in the us in california and get it registered without changin anything around


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

whoa there killer. before posting like this, it's wise you do some reading around.

1) If you don't have $30,000 or more to pay for one, stop thinking about this right now and don't respond to anything.
I say that, because most people who have the kind of money to buy a skyline know where to look and how.
2) read the forum a bit.
3) check out www.rbmotoring.com


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

he only needs 25k :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice. RB has a left hand drive conversion R33 for sale. Anybody got $80,000 I can borrow?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

definatly, lemme just wire it straight to you


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i know someone with an r33 gt-s auto for $25K............chances are tho this is still far out of your price range. meh lets not start a flame war (i know we havent yet but i see it acomin :thumbup: ) he's 15.....the skyline is not your normal tuner car, its not a cheap pos from the factory that people mod for cheap, it is a true sports car with a true sports car price and resale like your supra or RX-7. but since it was never sold here in the states you need to add on $$ for shiping from over seas then more $$$ for motor and safty legalization.
and before you go and buy one i will save you........click this and ask him about his good times buying a skyline on ebay


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i know someone with an r33 gt-s auto for $25K............chances are tho this is still far out of your price range. meh lets not start a flame war (i know we havent yet but i see it acomin :thumbup: ) he's 15.....the skyline is not your normal tuner car, its not a cheap pos from the factory that people mod for cheap, it is a true sports car with a true sports car price and resale like your supra or RX-7. but since it was never sold here in the states you need to add on $$ for shiping from over seas then more $$$ for motor and safty legalization.
> and before you go and buy one i will save you........click this and ask him about his good times buying a skyline on ebay


Careful, he'll sell try and sell you his non-legalized one.

EDIT: you can also move to Canada, where you can import a 15 YO Skyline and drive around for much less money. Oh and they have a lower drinking age too. And someting else is legal there that's not here from what I understand


----------



## clinton96001 (Jan 6, 2005)

bII said:


> . And someting else is legal there that's not here from what I understand



is the green stuff legal there


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

bII 


what is the deal, i obviously would have said that dooshbucket....in any event I am working with a japanese fellow who is going to team up with myself and mass import these...Start flaming but i am looking to show PROOF in the very very very near future that I can get someone to legalize them. Give me 48 hours before you start the bitching and flaming.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

im going to end this thread....





if you have to ask if you can get one, then you cant afford it. for a kid like you, its really much more time, hassle, and money than you want to deal with right now.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> bII
> 
> 
> what is the deal, i obviously would have said that dooshbucket....in any event I am working with a japanese fellow who is going to team up with myself and mass import these...Start flaming but i am looking to show PROOF in the very very very near future that I can get someone to legalize them. Give me 48 hours before you start the bitching and flaming.


I was just playing, hence the


----------



## shadowskyline (Jan 12, 2005)

clinton96001 said:


> can i buy a skyline and be able to drive it legally in the us in california and get it registered without changin anything around


clinton, on www.batfa.com u can get a skyline gtr32 for $10,??? but there skylines are NOT legal in the u.s.a :cheers:


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

shadowskyline said:


> clinton, on www.batfa.com u can get a skyline gtr32 for $10,??? but there skylines are NOT legal in the u.s.a :cheers:


what do you mean "their." all skylines arent legal in the US until you get them legalized by motorex.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i think he mean "thier" to show possession..is that the right spelling


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> i think he mean "thier" to show possession..is that the right spelling



their*...edited the post..im having problems typing tonight.


----------

